# Devils Jump?



## no_no_nanette (5 December 2007)

Has anyone used this stallion?  He's going to be standing at a stud near us in 2008, and just might be an option for my ISH mare.  She's bred a lovely foal this year by Caretino Glory, Holstein stallion, so I don't know if I should stay with this blood line/WBs, or consider a TB like this chap ...


----------



## Bossanova (5 December 2007)

Be aware that Abergwiffys have a bit of a reputation and I have known some Devil's Jump offspring which have inherited this quirky side!!
Very, very talented and good looking babies though.


----------



## vhf (5 December 2007)

Second Boss... currently very popular down here, and they certainly are very beautiful and talented, but personally I'd only put him on a very laid back mare.


----------



## Maggie2 (5 December 2007)

Anyone know why he's moving, or is the stud itself moving?


----------



## eventrider23 (5 December 2007)

Word is that he is going to be standing at Hobgoblins in East Sussex for the 2008 season....I don't know why as yet...
Other goss is that a Jaguar Mail son is going to be standing at Hobgoblins for the '08 season as well.....don't know who yet tho


----------



## Maggie2 (5 December 2007)

oooh interesting, not needing a DJ, but a son of Jaguar Mail could be interesting, thanks.


----------



## ajf (5 December 2007)

Personal I don't like DJ babies but I do LOVE cartino glory ones!!! so stick with him!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have it afterwards as well if ya like!!!!


----------



## no_no_nanette (6 December 2007)

Hey, friendly_horses, if ever we decide to sell him I'll let you know  
	
	
		
		
	


	








... we could not have imagined a better introduction to breeding - Fionn was our first foal out of an ISH eventing mare who can be a ratbag at times (probably mostly hormonal, BUT you would definitely not want to put her to a too sharp stallion) - and he is utterly wonderful!  He was a bit of a thug in his first weeks, but firmly handled has grown into the most easy, affectionate, trainable little (14hh at 6 months!!) guy, and we are all totally in love with him.  He has the most gorgeous paces, and a fantastic length of stride.  Very thrilled with him, and yes you're right, maybe we should use Caretino Glory again!!


----------



## TFS (6 December 2007)

a friend of mine has 2by dj, one is prob the most talented of his offspring but they bothe have inherited an awkward streak to them both, could be coincidence but they are out of two v.different mares, and they are v.slow maturers 

however it is what you want to breed, that is the question,


----------



## ajf (6 December 2007)

My friend has a rising 5yo mare, and she just screams 'superstar' at u!  Shes bred to sj, but is only very little, so am trying to steal her for eventing, though she would excel dressage, just floats!!! Thankfully owner won't breed from an unproven mare, which is great, seeing as her dam line is so good as well!!
ps. ur boys gotta make at least 16.2, otherwise I'll just look silly on top


----------



## machannah (6 December 2007)

Out of interest, how does the awkward streak manifest itself, I looked at him this year for my mare but wasnt 100% sure, having read this was prob a good move as she is v.sharp!


----------



## kateD (6 December 2007)

hasnt devils jump gotta a smart son standing at the same stud? by devils jump out of a dallas mare -i think- cant remember his name though!


----------



## ajf (6 December 2007)

Yeah, he has a chesnut son, can't remember name either, saw him and looked like a handful!!!!  Very much showing of, but not my cup of tea either!!!


----------



## coedcae (11 December 2007)

I have got a 4yr old chestnut mare by Devils Jump who has been the easiest to start and back I have ever known. She is an absolute dope, loves nothing more than human cuddles, often gives leads to older horses, does gates and is the most willing horse to train I have ever ridden.  Her full brother is an advanced eventer who has been on the Italian event team. I think its too easy to blame some temperament issues with the stallion


----------



## freebodyl (13 February 2008)

Ive used him and have a lovely 3 and half year old filly, with the best temprement and attitude.  She was backed last year and took two weeks.  She is increadably laid back but has it all looks, conformation and manners.  Ive met the main man himself and he is not only delicious but seemed very ameanable...he got down for a roll and started eating grass

I would def reccomend him and I will try and get a pic of my lady for you to see, she is quite like him and FLOATS


----------



## paljang (15 January 2009)

I have a 8 month old colt by Devils Jump out of a Ramexico mare. He got through to the British Futurity final last summer.  His marks for dressage were 8.80 and eventing 8.80.  

He was also placed 8th for sports horse class at the National Hunt Supreme Championship at Addingotn 08


In the right hands he will go far just like his full brother Pink Profile who done very well at Gatcome last year, amongst doing well at other major events.


----------



## tobygirl12 (20 December 2012)

hi every one just you let you no we have a youngester by devils jump we had him 4 years  now he is great a bit quickey he 17 -3 hounda darkbay with stare his name is baracalas blue angle and he training for dressage he really something to see he stands ohe is loiveing kind and loves working  we dont regreat haveing him he came from amander in devon any one no ware deviljump stands


----------



## emmah (20 December 2012)

I have a 6 year old out of Devils Jump and she is the nicest horse I have ever owned and proving to be very talented.  She is very straightforwards but does get a bit sharp when it comes to jumping but is super careful.  She shares the same Dam as Uptons Deli Circus so I suppose her ability could come from either side of the family tree but I would always looks at a DJ youngster after owning this mare


----------



## tobygirl12 (20 December 2012)

oh she looks great  iam glade you like his of springs not all are are good may be we have the best blue is really big boy so BLUE   his neck is so big and mussel we have started just slow with him lucy elms trains him my dourghter dose the hard work with him you have to be a head with him to cleaver   he has some quits of his dad  his paces to die for not to keen to go on his left turns but she getting im to do it he onley 4 and half hope we can keep in touch as not to many of his  around ill will try and send a picture of him not to good at this as you can tell nice speaking to you speak soon


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 December 2012)

I have a 6 year old *BY* Devils Jump
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you.


----------



## tobygirl12 (20 December 2012)

THIS IS SO GREAT CANT WAIT TELLEVERY ONE AS PEOPLE KEEP ASKING US DO WENO ANY OF DEVILS BABIES WE DO NOW A LOTT OF HIS GET HIS QUIKS AND GETS A BIT OVEREXCITED BUT HE ONY 4 AND A HALF 17 3 H STILL A BABY BUT HE THINKS HE OLDER AS HE SO BIG TRAINING FOR DRESSAGE GO TO MY PRO PICTURETOOK IT 3 WEEKS AGO MY DORGHTER ON HIMGREAT TO HEAR FRPM YOU HOOE WE CAN SPEAK AGAIN


----------



## emmah (21 December 2012)

tobygirl12 said:



			oh she looks great  iam glade you like his of springs not all are are good may be we have the best blue is really big boy so BLUE   his neck is so big and mussel we have started just slow with him lucy elms trains him my dourghter dose the hard work with him you have to be a head with him to cleaver   he has some quits of his dad  his paces to die for not to keen to go on his left turns but she getting im to do it he onley 4 and half hope we can keep in touch as not to many of his  around ill will try and send a picture of him not to good at this as you can tell nice speaking to you speak soon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks   I have seen a few out eventing and all seem to be pretty talented some I saw out eventing this season at 2* and jumping clear! Mine doesnt like turning left so maybe that is one his quirks!!  Mine was a little bit slow to pick things up when we backed her but taking our time has paid off.  I'd love to see a picture if you can post one


----------

